# Floriani Commercial Offers RNK Appli-Stitch® Christmas Holiday Designs



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

RNK Appli-Stitch™, offered by Floriani Commercial, is a way to create professional-looking appliqué faster and easier with no cutting! Using new Appli-Stitch fabric combined with the Christmas Holiday design collection, you can create fool-proof appliqué for spiritwear and teamwear. 

The RNK Appli-Stitch Christmas Holiday Appliqué Design Collection comes with 10 ready-to-use designs and step-by-step instructions. Appli-Stitch fabric, which comes in velvet, glitter, and leather, is sold separately. Designs include Christmas tree, snowflake, stocking, snowman, ornament and Christmas wreath. 

To create an appliqué, the Appli-Stitch fabric is positioned over the target stitch. The design border is sewn and the excess fabric is torn away. To see the full selection of designs and fabrics as well as a video of Appli-Stitch in action, go to www.applistitch.com. 

For more information about the company and its full line of commercial products which include Appli-Stitch materials, Floriani stabilizers, threads, and more, go to www.florianicommercial.com or call 865-549-5115.


----------

